# Immanuel Tremellius



## Christusregnat (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello All,


I recently completed translating Johannes Piscator's Appendix on his observations of Exodus 21 - 23, in which he mentions the theology of Immanuel Tremellius and Franciscus Junius as influencing his views.

There are only a few works of Tremellius which I have ever seen cited, and have found none on the Mosaic Judicials.

Here's the Piscator quotation:

"And I build my doctrine in this matter on the foundation of previous writings on the books of Moses by the most illustrious Theologians, Immanuel Tremellius and Franciscus Junius. For in their writings, one may say in a nutshell, they disperse knowledge deeply and yet wisely concerning this matter."

Does anyone happen to know what other works Tremellius may have done? For example, I am aware of Junius's _De Politia Mosis_, but could find no other works by Tremellius concerning the Judicial Laws of Moses. Do you think that Piscator is referencing the annotations to the Old Testament, translated by Tremellius and Junius?

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 22, 2010)

My first look would be the _Biblia Sacra_ etc. Maybe also Junius's commentaries on the book of Moses.
Biblia sacra: Vet. Testamenti sive ... - Google Books

Opera theologica - Google Books




Christusregnat said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I recently completed translating Johannes Piscator's Appendix on his observations of Exodus 21 - 23, in which he mentions the theology of Immanuel Tremellius and Franciscus Junius as influencing his views.
> ...


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 22, 2010)

Chris,

The only problem with the annotations is that they are not "deeply" dispersing there.

The only problem with the Works of Junius is that I find nothing in the preface crediting or mentioning Tremellius. 

Junius was his son-in-law, but I don't know if that qualifies the father-in-law for authorship 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 22, 2010)

Everything available online by Tremellius can be found here. I'm not sure any of those items fit the bill of what you're looking for, however.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 22, 2010)

Guido's Brother said:


> Everything available online by Tremellius can be found here. I'm not sure any of those items fit the bill of what you're looking for, however.


 
Wes,

Thank you! I had seen the Calvin collection, but unfortunately, it contains nothing applicable, except perhaps the Latin annotations.

This cite seems to mention some other works not in the Calvin collection:

Emmanuel Tremellius - Encyclopedia Reformata

In particular, there is a work entitled:

Dialogus pernecessarius, quo se I. T. pergat ab illis crimimationisbus, quas Gilbertus Genebrardus Theologus Parsiensis duvinarum & Hebraicarum literarum Professor Regius, ipsi in Chronographia, seui universae historiae speculo intulerat, Neustadt 1581. 

That doesn't show up.

I'll see if I can find that.

Cheers,


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 22, 2010)

Please let us know if you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 22, 2010)

Guido's Brother said:


> Please let us know if you find what you're looking for.


 
Wes,

The book I cited above is merely a clearing of his name from the false accusation that Tremellius had plagiarized a French man's translation of the Syriac N.T. That's all I could figure on that.

It must be that Tremellius either collaborated with Junius, or that Piscator is referring to the Annotations on the O.T.

Cheers,


----------

